# Turkey



## acd4476 (Dec 31, 2019)

Had a frozen turkey 13lb. Thawed in fridge from friday and planned to smoke the following wednesday am (christmas). Got sick and refroze it that night Christmas in the deep freeze. got it out friday night and smoked today. Everything good? USDA indicates they can be refrozen 1-2 days after thawed in fridge. I think im good to go but jst want other opinions. Fridge never gets above 38.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 31, 2019)

I say good, how did it smell when you thawed it? it loses moisture every time it is thawed so quality goes down,


----------



## acd4476 (Dec 31, 2019)

No smell really. Color was faded more but I think it was likely due to the refreeze. Noticed more liquid but also k believe due to refreeze


----------



## acd4476 (Dec 31, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I say good, how did it smell when you thawed it? it loses moisture every time it is thawed so quality goes down,


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## acd4476 (Dec 31, 2019)

acd4476 said:


> Thank you for the reply!


----------



## acd4476 (Dec 31, 2019)

Tasted great.


----------



## kruizer (Dec 31, 2019)

Good lookin turkey


----------

